
iFixit Pulls Galaxy Fold Teardown at Samsung’s Request - davidbarker
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/25/18516875/ifixit-takedown-samsung-galaxy-fold-teardown
======
Zhenya
For those of you wondering why ifixit is being so "kind" to Samsung with the
takedown, here's my opinion (I have worked in silicon valley smart phone
supply chain).

Most likely the person who provided ifixit the phone did not think Samsung
would request them back. Samsung did request it back and now they are in a
jam, risking losing access to future devices. Ifixit doesn't want to lose
their source of prerelease devices or burn their partner.

------
SomeHacker44
Anyone have a mirror of the original teardown? I really wanted to see the
hinge...

~~~
HammerJack
Web archive link of the ifixit teardown.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190425075411/https://www.ifixi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190425075411/https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Fold+Teardown/122600)

